# Change username?



## GuyInDogSuit (Feb 25, 2016)

Is it possible to change my username?


----------



## daxtsu (Feb 25, 2016)

PM an admin or supervisor and they should be able to help you out.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 25, 2016)

Everytime I ask, I get ignored -_0

Am I the Temps most hated or what..


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Feb 26, 2016)

Who's an admin?


----------



## daxtsu (Feb 26, 2016)

https://gbatemp.net/staff/

*Do not ask a moderator!* only Supervisor have user's account access.


----------



## ChromeCrafterWilliam (Feb 4, 2018)

Can someone change mine to ChromeCrafterWilliam


----------



## LucaDark (Aug 30, 2018)

Can someone change mine to McTakeda


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 30, 2018)

Oh Mr Person that was a bit cruel lol.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Aug 30, 2018)

Funny how this question got hijacked. Especially considering the answer is hard to miss.


----------

